# Dendrobium lamellatum



## paphjoint (Sep 16, 2006)

A small and easy to grow Dendrobium which flowers several times a year


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 16, 2006)

Now that's lovely!!


----------



## DavidM (Sep 17, 2006)

Very nice, is it fragrant?


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 17, 2006)

No, no fragrance


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 17, 2006)

Lovely, Uri!

thanks


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 17, 2006)

very nice Uri!!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2006)

I just looked it up -- my tag uses it's synonym, _platycoulon_. It's an interesting plant: the pseudobulbs are very flat and quite wide. The flowers don't last very long, but it does flower several times a year.

Mine is fragrant in the morning -- it's now in bloom, also. Yours looks bigger than mine, and very well grown.


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 18, 2006)

Dendrobium platycaulon is a different specie look here :

http://www.orchidspecies.com/denplatycaulon.htm


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2006)

paphjoint said:


> Dendrobium platycaulon is a different specie look here :
> 
> http://www.orchidspecies.com/denplatycaulon.htm


Interesting. My source is a book: Dendrobium and its Relatives by Bill Lavarack, Wayne Harris & Geoff Stocker, Timber Press, 2000.

I notice that Jay says: "This species and D platigastrium are cited as synonyms but I have kept them separate at this time, please refer to the other species for more information."

In my reference, it says about platygastrium that it is probably synonymous with D. lamprocaulon & D. discocaulon. "It is very similar to D. lamellatum...but differs in the mid-lobe of the lip, which is short and rounded in D. lamellatum and longer and rectangular or pointed in D. platygastrium. It also says that the pseudobulbs are flattenened, erect, but become pendulous with age. I've not noticed that with platycaulon (lamellatum) yet.

I guess Paphs and Phrags aren't the only ones with ID problems.


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not a specialist in Dendros so I might be wrong - I have the same book - I'll have to look into it....


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not a specialist in Dendros so I might be wrong - I have the same book - I'll have to look into it....


----------

